
Typeracer Game Built for Neovim - ashkankiani
https://github.com/norcalli/typeracer.nvim
======
ashkankiani
The server is up and running if you want to try it yourself. I personally
launch it with `nvim +"lua require'typeracer'.join_random()"` or `nvim +"lua
require'typeracer'.create()"` mostly.

I live coded this over about 9.5 hours (barring lunch) in my first stream
[https://www.twitch.tv/ashkankiani](https://www.twitch.tv/ashkankiani). I'm a
neovim core dev and I was watching the other core dev TJ Devries
([https://www.twitch.tv/teej_dv](https://www.twitch.tv/teej_dv)) code and we
ended up playing [https://play.typeracer.com/](https://play.typeracer.com/)
for a bit and we joked about how I should make it a plugin for neovim.

I thought it might be a fun idea for a first stream so I gave it a shot. I
learned that it's really hard to program and stream when you're hungry and
that it's a good idea to take a break. Also Rust's TcpStream sends Ok(0) when
you try to read from a disconnected stream...

You can find the full VOD where I code the server on my channel if you're
interested. I'll be trying to make an LSP server for Lua using neovim's tree-
sitter api next most likely.

